# Site maintenance tonight.. Down for several hours..



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be doing site maintenance tonight to move MLS and all its related services to their new home. I don't have an exact start time yet, but it will probably be around 9 mountain time. Unfortunately I don't have any estimate on how long the move will take. It'll be done when it's done... I'm in for a long night I think...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

New Home?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinker T:

If you go to the home page and scroll down to the text under the picture you will get your explanation.

why shut down 

Chuck


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck Shad. 
I hope that everything goes as anticipated, and you will have no problems. 
However, if you do, I am sure that we will ALL be patient and wait for you to get it up and running. 
All the best 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Also, I meant to add a thankyou for all the effort in finding an affordable new home so that it won't cost us any extra. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Patient?! 

Patient?![/b] 

_Patient?!_

I'm already suffering withdrawal symptoms!









[/b]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck with the change-over Shad.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't worry Semper, Have a few of your favorite brews and settle in for a nice nights sleep and dream of posting tomorrow on the new and improved site.










Shad, Best of luck. We all appreciate your hard work !


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

PANIC PANIC PANIC! 

Sorry, just practicing!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's 10:30 central time. I guess I'll be calling it a night! Good luck on the change over!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Are ya done? Sites up and running fine at 10:56 MDT.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Nope... Had a few things to do before I got to it that took longer than I thought.. Going down here in the next 15 20 minutes.. Trying to minimize downtime..


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, considering that it's a quarter after 1 in the morning here in the East and after 10pm in California, I think most people will be very happy if the site is running again by morning. 

Good Luck - hope all goes well.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The site is back up, but it make take a while for DNS to spread throughout the world. If you hear of someone having trouble, please let them know to try again later today. 

Thanks for your patience...


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The site is back up for me now. 
Actually loads somewhat quicker than the old one. 


PS: Substantially quicker when one replies.

But maybe that's because right now there were only five people using the site.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

So there were some kinks this morning... The firewall wasn't passing DNS traffic through to the new server and so getting on the site was hit and miss depending on which server you hit. As far as I can tell, things should be running smoothly now. I'll keep an eye on it the rest of the day.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Can I go to bed now? Can someone confirm by posting that things are ok???


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, I can't seem to get to the first class section to upload pictures.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I occasionally get a slow hang-up that says "waiting for ads.modelrailroadingonline.com" or whatever, but beyond that it seems to be behaving okay. 

Later, 

K


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 30 Jun 2011 10:59 AM 
Shad, I can't seem to get to the first class section to upload pictures. 
ftp, text editor or website?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to be working now... but I haven't tried anything but logging in and reading... and now posting...







But it sure took its own sweet time loading the smellies the first time!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad

Just logged in using MS/IE9 and the existing bookmark encountered no problem. Go get some sleep. I'll give ya a call in about 5 min. and wake you up to let ya know everything is working OK.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 

I couldn't connect to the site until about fifteen minutes ago (9:45am PDT). It seems to come up much faster than before the maintenance. I'm having the same problem Jerry is having in getting access to my First Class Website to load pictures. I'll see if there is a difference when I post THIS. THX Shad. 








Seems to post faster than before.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Same here... the server was there (pinged fine), then about 1/2 hour ago, mylargescale.com finally resolved to it's new address, but still no site, about 5 minutes later, the site came up. 

Looking good, and sorry for waking you up Shad! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to access the "Members"/"1st class only"/"Web space" link in the blue banner below the myLargescale logo produces, 

http 500 Internal Server Error http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/login.asp

The website cannot display the page.

This is many seconds AFTER I enter my ID/password and click the "Submit" button.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just checked 1st Class access.

FTP - Worked
Browser direct - Worked
MLS HTML Editor - Worked
Old 1st Class Interface - keep getting a HTTP 500 responce

--Fiddler--
500 - http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/login.asp


500 - Response header text


Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005' 

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][DBNETLIB]SQL Server does not exist or access denied. 

/login.asp, line 11


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Icon from my 1st Class space. Looks like it worked.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 30 Jun 2011 10:59 AM 
Shad, I can't seem to get to the first class section to upload pictures. Jerry

Since you're a 1st Class member, until Shad gets things straightened around I would suggest that you use the "Insert Image" feature in the MLS HTML editor to up load your image files. Note, you can select and upload multiple files using this interface, just make sure that the file size is less than 200KB & 1024 pixels in width.

Of course you could also set up and use an FTP client and use the MLS FTP interface.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

I can't access my webspace at all. Put my name and password and it says "Website cannot display page".


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 30 Jun 2011 11:15 AM 
Just checked 1st Class access.

FTP - Worked
Browser direct - Worked
MLS HTML Editor - Worked
Old 1st Class Interface - keep getting a HTTP 500 responce

--Fiddler--
500 - http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/login.asp


500 - Response header text


Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005' 

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][DBNETLIB]SQL Server does not exist or access denied. 

/login.asp, line 11




Some time ago I used to be able to use FTP, but it quit working and I have long since forgotten how it was done when it did work. I also used to be able to mount the drive to my cornpewter like an external drive, but that quit working too, and I don't remember details of "how", anymore. (I know I have even updated the version of Winders at least once since either of those worked, too!)

But I have no idea what "Broswer direct", "MLS HTML Editor" or "Icon from my 1st Class space" (from Dwight's response) means. (Oh, wait, I bet "MLS HTML Editor" means inserting images in a posting using the icons at the top of the page!)

Is there someplace where the other methods are "CLEARLY" explained? (I realize that "Clearly" is a very subjective request, but I hope for something more than, "Just enter your subserver modified URL link and the subaddress of the class identifier if applicable and then pass the overage of the link class to the server." I am sure you don't understand what I just said, and I can assure you I don't either.)


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

OK, the 1st class web interface should be working now.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 30 Jun 2011 11:35 AM 
Steve, 

I can't access my webspace at all. Put my name and password and it says "Website cannot display page". Gary

You didn't say, but I assume that you are attempting to use the old MLS 1st Class/Gold member user interface, if that is what you are doing. Use the "Upload" button on the "Insert Image" dialog of the MLS HTML editor.

Pick a topic, any topic, and click the "Add Reply" button.
After the HTML editor displays, click the "Insert Image" button on the editor's tool-bar i.e.









Then click the "Upload" button in the Insert Image dialog.

After the "Open/Select File" dialog displays, navigate to the location on your computer where the image file you wish to upload is located.

Then double-click the file icon/name.

When finished uploading files, just click the "Cancel" button so you don't create a new reply or topic.

---***---

If you only want to select an image file to include in a reply, or manage your 1st Class space (i.e. delete files or folders) just use the left-pane in the "Insert Image dialog."


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir, it's now working.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, 
As far as I can see it is all working as normal. 
However, not sure if this is related to the move ....but .... 
I did a site search for "image gallery". 
I select #3 How do I post .... - and I get an error message '?forgotUsernameModule' 
#1, #2 and #4 work okay! 
What I was looking for was a way to get 'direct' access to my Image Gallery to see what is there, other than going via 'add reply'. 
Any thoughts - I'm on a MAC and don't have my old FTP program. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ftp is fine too... 

for Semp's benefit... ftp uses the address: 1stclass.mylargescale.com 

.... then you use your user name (remove any blanks) at 1stclass.mylargescale.com 

so the ftp user name is (using me as an example) [email protected] (note the caps and removal of spaces from my user name of "Greg Elmassian" ) 


.... your password should be the same as what you use to log into the forum. 

I prefer FTP because it is fast and easy... 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Is fixed fer me! THANKS!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper

Browser Direct = direct access to MLS 1st Class web space using its URL entered into the browser's address bar.

MLS HTML editor = The WYSIWYG HTML editor that displays when you click the "Add New Topic" or "Add Reply" buttons.

Icon from my 1st Class space = The beer toast smiley icon the was displayed in Dwight's reply which is located in his 1st Class web space and is not a standard smiley provided by MLS.

Place where using FTP & HTML editor "Insert Image" features = MLS FAQ

MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, I just uploaded some pix of my army train.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 30 Jun 2011 12:01 PM 
Hi, 
As far as I can see it is all working as normal. 
However, not sure if this is related to the move ....but .... 
I did a site search for "image gallery". 
I select #3 How do I post .... - and I get an error message '?forgotUsernameModule' 
#1, #2 and #4 work okay! 
What I was looking for was a way to get 'direct' access to my Image Gallery to see what is there, other than going via 'add reply'. 
Any thoughts - I'm on a MAC and don't have my old FTP program. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada David

Both the "Insert Image" and the "Image Gallery" display what's in your MLS 1st Class web space. in your case that would be (Note this is a read-only access).

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/davidleech[/b]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Webspace is working great now! Very fast.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Jun 2011 12:06 PM 
ftp is fine too... 

for Semp's benefit... ftp uses the address: 1stclass.mylargescale.com 

.... then you use your user name (remove any blanks) at 1stclass.mylargescale.com 

so the ftp user name is (using me as an example) [email protected] (note the caps and removal of spaces from my user name of "Greg Elmassian" ) 


.... your password should be the same as what you use to log into the forum. 

I prefer FTP because it is fast and easy... 

Greg 

Greg:

Forgive me, but you seem to have missed my request for "CLEARLY"...

I know my user name/id and password and I can construct the text string of it combined with the URL words, but I have no idea what to do with it when I am done with such construction.

I tried to enter that as the URL in the address text box at the top of the browser window, but upon clicking the go button I get a message that IE cannot find it and that I should check the spelling and try again. I even copied and pasted YOUR text into the same place and got the same result, so obviously my GUESS of what to do with it was as incorrect as is possible. I "checked" the spelling, (heck I'd even plaid, stripe, or even polkadot it, if it would do any good, and I knew how), but it was to no avail.

Are there instructions someplace that could provide a MORE CLEAR idea of what I should do with it? (Yes, I am sure many people could tell me what I could do with it, or where I could "stick it" in the vernacular, but I prefer some instruction that would produce MY "desired" result without getting a proctologist involved.)


EDIT: SteveC, I see you provided a link to additional instructions while I was blathering... thanks.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 30 Jun 2011 12:15 PM 
Webspace is working great now! Very fast. 
Definitely faster than the old servers.

This is terrible - I'm trying real hard right now to find something that doesn't work and I keep striking out.

The various links I had set up accessing the website, the forum, my 1st class webspace via the web interface and also via ftp - they all work perfectly and noticeably faster than before.

Knut


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper

Direct URL to your 1st Class web space

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sempervaporo/[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Semper, 

I was ONLY addressing FTP access... (I use the qualifier "FTP" in the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th and 6th sentences, I can't make that clearer) 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Jun 2011 01:09 PM 
Semper, 

I was ONLY addressing FTP access... (I use the qualifier "FTP" in the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th and 6th sentences, I can't make that clearer) 

Greg 



Yes, you used the term many times and I even know that the letters are an acronym for "File Transfer Protocol", but that is a "Protocol" and I have no idea how to invoke said "Protocol" in order to USE the acronym in anything other than a sentence. Knowing WHAT something is, does not automatically imply knowing HOW to use it.

As for the other instructions people have been so kind as to offer here that I have, so far, attempted to follow:

Following the instructions in the FAQ, I decided to skip the download of a specific program for performing FTP, and I tried the Browser method, wherein the instructions say to type:

ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com 

into the address box and click the 'go' button

I then get the described dialog box to enter my userID and password.

The instructions for what to enter are a bit confusing (it says to enter one thing and then provides a different example), so I have tried the following combinations of my userID: (granted some of them are simply frustration induced, i.e.: if the instructions appear to have a contradiction, maybe some change has been implemented since they were initially written and they were not updated completely):

semper vaporo
sempervaporo
semper [email protected]
[email protected]

All of them produce the same results when I enter my password and click the LogOn button... namely the dialog box blinks and reappears with the userID textbox unchanged and the password textbox empty. And then after I have tried any of them several times, I eventually get a page that says the page cannot be displayed and then I cannot get the dialog box to reappear until after I terminate IE and run CCleaner to clean up the junk that has been left behind. I am not sure which particular piece needs to be deleted and I am too confused at this point to waste my time trying to figure out which it is.

I am now tired of bloodying my head on that brick wall, so I will go try some of the other suggestions... different wall, same blood?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 30 Jun 2011 01:01 PM 
Semper

Direct URL to your 1st Class web space

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sempervaporo/[/b]



Well, that gives me quick READ ONLY access to my files, and at least 50% of the time all I am needing from it is the address of some file so I can post a reference to it on some forum (MLS has an easy direct way while writing the missive, but other sites do not).

Thanks, 

Okay, I have two ways to access my webspace. and both are useful, but one way requires some extra fiddling around (creating a posting, even if I don't intend to post something) and cannot delete more than one file at a time. The other cannot be used for uploading new files or deleting old files (read only access).

FTP or something similar, like directly mounting the drive space as a remote drive, would be nice for bulk file manipulation (delete, copy, move, etc. multiple files in one step )

I may now go try something else, but maybe after I let some synapses cool a bit.

EDIT: make that 3 ways, given that the menu bar "Members"/"1st class only"/"Webspace" method is now working also.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper

Try the following.
[*] Open an instance of Windows Explorer (i.e. yes that's correct not MS/Internet Explorer).
[*] Manually enter ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ in the Windows Explorer address field, and tap the {Enter} key.
[*] When the Log On As dialog displays, manually enter [email protected] in the "User Name:" field.
[*] Tap the {Tab} key, and then enter your password into the "Password Field:"
[*] Then either tap the {Enter} key or click the "Log On" button.
[/list]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Semp: 

I only mentioned FTP because you stated: 

"Some time ago I used to be able to use FTP, but it quit working and I have long since forgotten how it was done when it did work. " 

I was trying to be helpful... FTP programs are free, easy to use, and will download and upload files. 


What's funny is that you neglected to read what I posted... : 

"so the ftp user name is (using me as an example) [email protected] (note the caps and removal of spaces from my user name of "Greg Elmassian" ) " 

Looking at my name (on any post) You see that it is Greg Elmassian, not greg elmassian.... just like your user name is Semper Vaporo, not semper vaporo ... 

Your examples of what you tried was everything BUT what I told you to do. 

Following my instructions in my post.... 

Noting the capital letters in your name and removing the space in your user name, "Semper Vaporo" becomes "SemperVaporo" 

so you should have tried: [email protected] as a user name.... 

I prefer FTP because it has a "windows explorer" type of interface, a file system that looks like your hard drive. 

I just tried it in FireFox 5 and it worked fine, although I normally use a separate FTP program 

Regards, Greg 

edit: I tried the same login name without caps and got some additional weird password prompts, but I did see my files. I was told a while ago that caps were necessary if in my user name...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 30 Jun 2011 02:24 PM 
Semper

Try the following.
[*] Open an instance of Windows Explorer (i.e. yes that's correct not MS/Internet Explorer).
[*] Manually enter ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ in the Windows Explorer address field, and tap the {Enter} key.
[*] When the Log On As dialog displays, manually enter [email protected] in the "User Name:" field.
[*] Tap the {Tab} key, and then enter your password into the "Password Field:"
[*] Then either tap the {Enter} key or click the "Log On" button.
[/list] 


Well, I thought that was gonna solve it... that little tidbit about using *Windows Explorer,* instead of *Internet Explorer*... but after I tap the {Enter} key, the Internet Explorer window jumps to the front with a new tab open and I get the same results as if I were to open it myself as I described before.

Is that switch to IE supposed to happen? I suppose I could try it again after terminating IE to see if it being active is the problem, but I kind'a think it will not make a difference. 

Hmmmm... I am seeing that when I type in the "ftp..." line that it is changing it to point at some place on my system... it is pointing at a link I added to my "Favourites" list to the FTP address. I have now deleted that Favourite, but it makes no difference, except the line in Windows Explorer does not change from what I typed until after I hit Enter, and then it reverts back to what it was when I opened the program (namely pointing at "Libraries").


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I get the same results whether I use upper case or lower case.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The newer versions of IE really try to "take over" ... it's really the operating system though... 

Microsoft is trying get you to access the entire world through their browser! 

Try Firefox... 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Jun 2011 02:29 PM 
Semp: 

I only mentioned FTP because you stated: 

"Some time ago I used to be able to use FTP, but it quit working and I have long since forgotten how it was done when it did work. " 

I was trying to be helpful... FTP programs are free, easy to use, and will download and upload files. 


What's funny is that you neglected to read what I posted... : 

"so the ftp user name is (using me as an example) [email protected] (note the caps and removal of spaces from my user name of "Greg Elmassian" ) " 

Looking at my name (on any post) You see that it is Greg Elmassian, not greg elmassian.... just like your user name is Semper Vaporo, not semper vaporo ... 

Your examples of what you tried was everything BUT what I told you to do. 

Following my instructions in my post.... 

Noting the capital letters in your name and removing the space in your user name, "Semper Vaporo" becomes "SemperVaporo" 

so you should have tried: [email protected] as a user name.... 

I prefer FTP because it has a "windows explorer" type of interface, a file system that looks like your hard drive. 

I just tried it in FireFox 5 and it worked fine, although I normally use a separate FTP program 

Regards, Greg 

edit: I tried the same login name without caps and got some additional weird password prompts, but I did see my files. I was told a while ago that caps were necessary if in my user name... 




Greg:

Yes, I know you are trying to be helpful... that is at the very base of your nature and it is greatly appreciated all across this forum (and the web)...

And yes, I did read what you posted, but you must remember that what gets written and read also gets filtered by the experiences and learning of the reader... I had just read a comment that character case does not matter, so your comment about caps did not get entrained in my skull... you've no doubt heard of someone where things go in one ear and out the other... well, sometimes I think stuff goes out faster than it goes in.

As for having mentioned that FTP used to work, I also said I have updated my O.S. at least once since then and have forgotten how it worked (and hoped that would imply that I don't even know how I got to it or that it MIGHT not be available on my PC anymore, anyway).

As for downloading an FTP program, I always resist YAP (Yet Another Program) on my computer if I can find something I already have that will do what I want, even if it is somewhat lacking in capability. I can upload files using the icon in the HTML editor or via the "Members"/"1st class only"/"Web space" link and get URL addresses via what I called the Quick access method before.

Granted, FTP would combine all of those features in one program, but at the expense of YAP and using FTP would only gain me the ability to delete multiple files at a time and maybe a bit cleaner of an interface, but I seldom need (or want) to delete any files let alone many at once (they are only there to post to forums and deleting them here would delete them from the forum threads).

I might still be misinterpreting some little tidbit of info and I suppose that the cure might be that you need to be standing behind me ready to wallop me up side me punkin' haid with a rubber chicken every time my hands start to follow my misinterpreted assumptions.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper

I'm using MS/Win-7 Home Premium 64bit, the following is what I did to create a FTP connecion to MLS.
[*] Opened an instance of Windows Explorer.
[*] Clicked the "Computer" icon in the Navigation pane.
[*] Right-clicked in the "Folder Contents" pane.
[*] Clicked the "Add a network location" option on the context menu.
[*] After the "Add Network Location" wizard displayed, I clicked the "Next" button.
[*] On the next wizard page.
[*] I double-clicked the "Choose a custom network location" option..
[/list][*] On the next wizard page.
[*] I entered the FTP address (i.e ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com).
[*] Then clicked the "Next" button.
[/list][*] On the next wizard page.
[*] I cleared the "Log on anonymously" check box.
[*] Entered stevec in the "User name" field, and clicked the "Next" button.
[/list][*] On the next wizard page.
[*] I entered the name that I wanted to use for the label (e.g. MLS - FTP Interface), and clicked the "Next" button.
[/list][*] On the next wizard page.
[*] Cleared the "Open this network location when I click finish" check box, and then clicked the "Finish" button.
[/list][*] The above actions created.
[*] A new section in the "Folder Contents" pane, labeled "Network Location."
[*] A new folder entry in the new section labeled "MLS - FTP Interface."
[/list][*] When I double-click the "MLS - FTP Interface" folder.
[*] The "Log On As" dialog displays.
[*] The "FTP server:" field displays 1stclass.mylargescale.com.
[*] The "User name:" field displays [email protected].
[*] The "Password:" field is blank.
[*] I manually enter my password, and click the "Log On" button.
[/list][*] The next thing I see is the contents of my MLS 1st Class directory displayed in the "MLS - FTP Interface" folder contents pane.
[/list]


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just tried to upload a picture to my MLS space. The upload went well, now lets see is it can be down loaded.










Chuck 


It seems to have worked for me.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper

I use an old version of the WS_FTP program instead of the MS/Windows FTP client and find it to be real easy to get connected to MLS with. As a matter of fact it's the same software that the MLS FTP server runs. If you look at Question #11 in the MLS FAQ's you'll find a link where you can download a copy of WS_FTP LE v6 and it won't cost you anything, your call.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Got as far as... well... a picture is worth 2 in the bush... Right?













Okay the image is fuzzy, the error dialog box reads:

"The folder you entered does not appear to be valid. Please
choose another."

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. I put the System stats on screen so the screen shot would show it. I moved the various significant windows such to be able to see important info. the Wizard's window is position just below the last thing I was able to do in the list of instructions.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try manually typing it in using copy & paste you might be dragging some of the underlying HTML along with the text.

If that doesn't work, try adding the forward slash at the end.

But the steps listed are exactly what I did, recorded as I did it, twice just to cross check.









I remember a long time back when we were still on the old Snitz software I showed how you can use the browser address bar to execute JavaScript commands. Dwight copy and pasted the text from the reply and it wouldn't work for him. Turned out the problem was the fact that I composed the reply in MS/Word and then copied and pasted the text into the reply. It looked correct but the underlying ASCII for the smart quote marks from MS/Word are not the same as it is for what's used in the HTML. All that had to be done was edit the reply, delete the double quotes that were there and re type them in manually and it would then work if someone copied the text from the reply.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Still think you should give the WS_FTP LE a try.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have stated that I tried typing it myself first... I actually didn't do the copy and paste until I was ready to make a reply and feared that I would be told to do a copy and paste to eliminate the fact that I probably made typos!







But, yes, I considered that the copy might pick up extra stuff that would not necessarily show in the text box and I tried entering the data in both methods as well as copying the text into Notepad and doing a re-copy from there. I tried several times, sometimes doing a complete restart of my system between tries, including running CCleaner after the re-boot.


Further thought (oh the pain!) on this brings to mind some comment someplace about the difference between the Home and Pro versions of Winders has to do with the abilbity to access the internet via Windows Explorer... I realize you list that you have the Home version, but I wonder if having also installed the WS_FTP LE program it might have made an add-on for its own purposes that also enabled access via Windows Explorer. I am also wondering if I have a Windows Firewall setting (or maybe in my Router or ISP telephone Modem) which is blocking access. Or maybe something in "avast!" or "TeaTimer" (p/o "Spybot Search & Destroy") or "MalwareBytes AntiMalware".

At this point it is for me a matter of human vs computer and I intend to beat this beast with something other than a baseball bat, preferably something in the software realm, (but I won't preclude a 30 ought 6) as a last resort.

I think I may download the WS_FTP LE program just to see if it enables Explorer to access the site, but my aversion to YAP is great!

Thank you for your detailed work. Much appreciated. And thank you, Greg for your time.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess I should have posted this here as well - Email notification no longer works for me

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/25/aft/121006/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 30 Jun 2011 07:54 PM 
I guess I should have posted this here as well - Email notification no longer works for me

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/25/aft/121006/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Same here.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper

OK, I give up; what is YAP?









If you want you could always use the MS/Command Line FTP interface to manually attempt the connection.

Are you using FTP Standard/Port/Active mode or FTP Passive mode?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

btw, no offense but Internet explorer is probably the worse ftp program known to man lol (but its free and on every windows box). WS_FTP LE is milestones above it. My favorite is Flashfxp but I paid for that one. 

the usual url to put in internet explorer is ftp://username:[email protected] so for mls, ftp://username:[email protected] should work fine in "internet explorer" not just regular file explorer(which may or may not work), you might have to look for an option to turn on "passive ftp" mode.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

SteveC, 

>what is YAP? 

I think it's similar to BARK but not as loud. No? ;-) 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

gold.mylargescale.com is not working..but 1stclass.mylargescale.com is..

Check out my webpage using "gold": 

Scots webpage using gold 

its dead..now here it is using 1stclass:

Scots webpage using 1stclass 

It works..but..major problem.
try clicking on links to my individual pages..they dont work, because for 10 years I have been using "gold".. 

I hope I wont have to change a million links. 

(I have started using 1st class for links, instead of gold..but only starting about 2 years ago, when we were asked to do it that way..
but 80% of my links are "gold"..from before we were asked to stop using gold! 


also, if gold doesnt work, photos in threads using "gold" will also be dead..
hopefully it can be fixed! 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There has to be some date to cut the umbilical... 

Greg


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Use relative links... Will nip that in the bud quick.. Also, you can just a quick search and replace in all files.. Should be a quick and easy fix. If I had the time, I'd offer to do it for you, but I'm crazy busy at the moment.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

How do I get the images back in my signature line????


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01 Jul 2011 05:20 PM 
How do I get the images back in my signature line????








Stan

Go to the Forum Preferences and in the "Signature" field change the word "gold" to "1stclass".

Click your name on the right side of the MLS menu-bar
Click the "My Settings" link on your profile page (located in the upper-right)
Click the "Forum Preferences" in the menu-bar on the left side of the Profile Preferences page
Change the word "gold" in the two HTML image elements to "1stclass"


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 01 Jul 2011 07:57 PM 

Change the word "gold" in the two HTML image elements to "1stclass"




Thanks, Steve..... Worked like a charm.....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 01 Jul 2011 06:11 AM 
Semper

OK, I give up; what is YAP?









If you want you could always use the MS/Command Line FTP interface to manually attempt the connection.

Are you using FTP Standard/Port/Active mode or FTP Passive mode?


"YAP" -- Yet Another Program. The practice of adding more and more programs to a computer to do certain tasks, to the point that there are so many I can't remember what the all are, or why I have them.

I do a lot of photo editing and at one time I had 8 different image editing programs... Each one did some specific task very well, or at least in a manner that I understood, but fell short of being able to perform other functions in a clean or easy way.
Using one program I could adjust the contrast in small sections of the image and it feathered the adjustment cleanly into the adjacent areas, but it was horribly difficult to do simple single-pixel alterations... it had no small "tools", everything was a smudge type operation (that "feathering" feature, applied to line drawing, text, and everything else).
Another program had a one-click "Red-Eye" removal. Worked like a charm; load the image, a single click and all the demonic eyes melted into cherubic faces... But although it could READ just about any image format, it would only SAVE images as JPG in a very high compression mode that created too many artifacts such that small text, whether on signs in the image or added via a program, became unreadable.
One program had pretty good automatic adjustments (one-click Contrast and Color Enhancements, where the program just decides how best to make the adjustment) but if I wanted to fine tune it, the manual functions had a slider with a tiny grab-point that was difficult to click and drag, and the whole slider was only a 1/2 inch long and very small movements of the slider made great changes; simply impossible to make small corrections.

I got tired of running one program to do one function, save the image, and run another program to do another function, only to save the image again and run Yet Another Program to do the next desired function. So I got rid of ALL of them and I now use just two; MS Paint for 90% of pixel changing touchups and "GIMP" for cloning and wholesale contrast/color adjustments.
"Paint" is a PAIN to use because it has NO automatic type features... it is strictly a pixel pusher program, one pixel at a time, so it takes patience to run, and although it can save images in just about any format, it lacks the ability to select the compression ratio in JPG format... Nearly everything I save in BMP format to eliminate artifacts and only convert to JPG when all editing is done to save disk space.
"GIMP" is good for the automatic functions, but the human interface is clumsy... even the icons for the tools are not intuitive (TO ME!) as to what the tools do, so I am never sure if it even has the function I want to do!

In this present discussion, I want to access my MLS web space, but of the tools available, none do "everything" like I would like to do. The program is on my computer for other reasons in addition to being able to access the web space, so I already have "a" tool and it won't go away if I get another one specific for the task, but using the present tool is clumbsy at certain tasks (cannot delete multiple files in one action, etc.), but to get that capability I would have to add Yet Another Program and learn how to use it and (remember that it exists), but it would not be something that I use very much.

The program that Greg suggested is a fine program, I am sure, and I bet it works well for him, but I bet he uses it more often than the once or twice a year that I would. So for him, it is a good deal to have it available on his computer, but for me it would be YAP.

I may yet try it, but at present I want to fiddle with the tools already on my PC to see if I can get them to perform what I want without adding YAP.


Oh, and one other definition of YAP... it is what I do when people ask a question. "yap yap yap yap yap". Sorry.



As for your other two sentences...

I have no idea what "MS/Command Line FTP interface" is. I know what MS/Command Line is (contrary to Microsoft's offical position, to me it is DOS), as to "FTP interface" I have no idea what to type to accomplish "attempt the connection".

Likewise, what is, or more properly, how would I determine, using "FTP Standard/Port/Active mode or FTP Passive mode"? And, why?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

_Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02 Jul 2011 07:48 AM 
_ _I may yet try it, but at present I want to fiddle with the tools already on my PC to see if I can get them to perform what I want without adding YAP._
OK, now I understand.









_As for your other two sentences..._

_I have no idea what "MS/Command Line FTP interface" is. I know what MS/Command Line is (contrary to Microsoft's offical position, to me it is DOS), as to "FTP interface" I have no idea what to type to accomplish "attempt the connection"._
You are correct, I am referring to using the "Command Prompt" in Windows-7, and the command-line version of the FTP client application (i.e. ftp.exe). If you care to try it the instructions on how to do so follow.
[*] Click the Start icon, usually located in the lower-left corner on the Task-bar.
[*] Type in *cmd* in the "Search programs and files" field, and tap the {Enter} key.
[*] After the "Command Prompt" window displays (see following image).










[*] Type in the *ftp* command and tap the {Enter} key (see above image).










[*] Type in the *?* command and tap the {Enter} key (see above image). This displays a list of all available commands.










[*] Type in *open mylargescale.com*, (which is the command to open a connection with the MLS FTP server if it can be located), and tap the {Enter} key (see above image).
If the MLS FTP server is located you'll see the connection 220 response notification, and then you'll be prompted for a User ID










[*] Type in your MLS FTP User ID [email protected][/b] and tap the {Enter} key, you'll then see the 331 response notification (i.e. in your case that would be sempervaporo, notice the FTP User ID is all one word (i.e. the space is removed, and not case seneitive) (see above image).










[*] Next you'll be prompted for the user's Password, enter your password[/b] and tap the {Enter} key, if the log in was successful you'll see the 230 reponse notification user logged in FTP response from the MLS FTP server (see above image).
Note, you will not see the password that you typed in displayed in the Command Prompt window.










[*] Now type in the ls[/b] command (i.e. list), and tap the {Enter} key. The result will be a list of the contents of your MLS 1st Class root directory and following it will be the 226 response notification (see above image).










[*] At this point we've accomplished the tasks of:
[*] Establishing an FTP connection to MLS.
[*] Proved the connection functions using the list command.
[*] Proved that a FTP active mode connection can be established, since the command line FTP client doesn't support the passive mode.
[/list][*] Now we need to close the connection, type in the close[/b] command and tap the {Enter} key, which closes the FTP connection to MLS and logs the user out, and you'll see the 221 response notification (see above image).










[*] Next we need to close the FTP client program, type in the quit[/b] command and tap the {Enter} key.
Note that the ftp>[/b] prompt is cleared and we are returned to the standard path location prompt in the above example that is C:\Users\Neil>[/b] (see above image).










[*] All that remains is to close the Command Prompt window. This can be accomplished in two ways;
[*] 1) Type in the exit[/b] command and tap the {Enter} key.
...or...
[*] 2) Click the Close[/b] button in the upper-right conner of the Command Prompt window, you choice.
[/list][/list] For a Microsoft command-line FTP client - Command Reference[/b], note however this may be dated but it should be close.


_Likewise, what is, or more properly, how would I determine, using "FTP Standard/Port/Active mode or FTP Passive mode"? And, why?_
Lets take the "why" first; because depending on what sits between your computer and the Internet (e.g. DSL connection, firewall, router(s), anti-virus/malware software, VPN, etc. etc.) the FTP Standard/Port/Active mode may not be able to make the connection, thus you'll need to use the FTP passive mode.


For a more indepth explanation...
Active FTP vs. Passive FTP, a Definitive Explanation[/b]


The manner in which you configure MS/Internet Explorer to use FTP passive mode (i.e. FTP active being the default) follows.
[*] Access the "Internet Options" properties page.
[*] With MS/IE browser open.
[*] On the browser's Tools menu, select and click the "Internet Options" menu item










[*] After the "Internet Options" dialog displays, click the "Advanced" tab.
[*] Scroll down to the "Browsing" section of the "Settings" list.
[*] Locate the "Enable FTP folder view (outside of Internet Explorer)" option, and clear the check mark if present (see above image).










[*] Scroll further down and locate the "Use Passive FTP (for firewall and DSL modem compatibility)" option and make sure it is selected (see above image).

[/list][*] Via the Control Panel.
[*] Click the Start button.
[*] Click the Control Panel option on the Start menu.
[*] Click the Network and Internet option.
[*] Click the Internet Options.
[*] Click the "Advanced" tab.
[*] Follow the directions given in the previous section on locating the respective settings. 
[/list][/list][/list] For a microsoft explnation.
How to configure Internet Explorer to use FTP passive mode[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tj-lee on 01 Jul 2011 02:22 PM 
SteveC, 

>what is YAP? 

I think it's similar to BARK but not as loud. No? ;-) 

Best, 
TJ Good one TJ.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, since you have access to the filesystem, presumably on a *ix machine, it's a snap for you (or for someone with that access) to do a search and replace. But when you only have www access, it's a big pain.

Breaking Scot's gold page also broke some of my links to his photos. It's easy for me to make two changes, but if I had dozens or hundreds of links, and no way to open a shell and do a grep/sed, I'd be pissed off. As I'm sure Scot and others must be, despite their usual politeness.

How hard is it for you to alias gold.mylargescale.com to 1stclass.mylargescale.com? If you don't have to pay for another domain name, and/or have access to the DNS tables, that would solve all the problems before they happen, or have been discovered and have to be fixed.

Any chance of that happening?


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

{finger check deleted}


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

So before I begin the months-long process of manually editing my one hundred and forty seven individual webpages (yes, I counted!  
is there any chance something can be put in place that will automatically redirect "gold" to "1stclass"?









and its not simply a matter of using direct links..many pages link to other pages, and I have some pages on another host: 
http://www.frontiernet.net/~scottychaos/ 
from before my MLS days, that now contain links back to many of my railroad pages on MLS..its all interconnected, and often using the full URL to a page or photo is simply necessary. 
direct links only fix half of the problem.. 
as I said, I started using "1stclass" when we were asked to, but that was only a few years ago..I have been on MLS almost 10 years now, and probably 90% of 
my links were made using "gold".. 

(a lot of dead photo links are beginning to show up in forum threads too..from lots of MLS members..) 

Is it something relatively easy to fix? should I wait for a fix? or is it not going to happen? 
I would just like to know either way, so I can begin editing, or simply wait for a fix. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think if you pulled the html page into Notepad or a similar text editor and did a search and replace from "gold.mylargescale" to "1stclass.mylargescale" it would go damn fast - even with 140 pages.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08 Jul 2011 12:39 PM 
I would think if you pulled the html page into Notepad or a similar text editor and did a search and replace from "gold.mylargescale" to "1stclass.mylargescale" it would go damn fast - even with 140 pages.  




maybe..but the search and replace itself is the easy part..some of my pages havent been updated in years, (and some arent intended to be updated anymore at all, such as the pages about my Dad's garden railroad) and in some of those cases I only have the original HTML documents stored away on CD's..remember, this is 9 years worth of pages!  I dont have all the HTML documents all neatly together in one folder..
im pretty well organized, but im not *that* organized!  maybe "months" was an exagerration..but "weeks" isnt..I have to locate each page in its specific directory before I can update it..
the logistics of the whole thing is major, even if the search and replace is minor..

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I am a little confused.... are not the HTML pages all collected in one place... namely the MLS space allocated to you? I guess if you have to compile HTML to some sort of non-text file then fetching the files from MLS, editing them and then replaceing the MLS files with the updated files is out of the question, but I thought HTML was just plain text.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08 Jul 2011 03:01 PM 
I guess I am a little confused.... are not the HTML pages all collected in one place... namely the MLS space allocated to you? I guess if you have to compile HTML to some sort of non-text file then fetching the files from MLS, editing them and then replaceing the MLS files with the updated files is out of the question, but I thought HTML was just plain text.


I just decided to read through this thread.

The way I understand the problem is that the original links with "gold" in the URL are posted all over the net in locations *other* than MLS. 


Since the http://gold.mylargescale.com/............. domain no longer exists, people clicking on those links or these links being called up automatically, don't go anywhere.

Changing the URL on the MLS server from gold to 1stclass does nothing unless one also changes the URL of all the gold links out there to 1stclass as well.


I got burned like that on MLS a few years ago when I was told by an MLS moderator to move my files on my MLS webspace into folders on my MLS webspace.

I did that and the next thing I know, none of the links to my MLS webspace that were out in the www worked anymore.


I just swore and sucked it up.

I don't know how MLS is set up on the host, but is gold.mylargescale.com not a sub-domain of mylargescale.com?
And is it then not possible to just set up forwarding from "gold" to 1stclass?

I do that now on my host, actually between totally different main domains and that works just fine.

Knut


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just said the **** with it, if a pic in a thread is linked to the original 1stClass header the pics still work just fine, and still works on many of my threads, but the ones that are linked to the other gold.mylargescale prompt, mostly on other sites, are just plain gonners, after all if a thread is past a certain date you can no longer edit it even if you wanted to go in and modify the pics in them. so thats that... 





Burn them bridges and move on. Got better things to worry about than my old threads no one reads anymore.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 08 Jul 2011 04:02 PM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08 Jul 2011 03:01 PM 
I guess I am a little confused.... are not the HTML pages all collected in one place... namely the MLS space allocated to you? I guess if you have to compile HTML to some sort of non-text file then fetching the files from MLS, editing them and then replaceing the MLS files with the updated files is out of the question, but I thought HTML was just plain text.


I just decided to read through this thread.

The way I understand the problem is that the original links with "gold" in the URL are posted all over the net in locations *other* than MLS. 


Since the http://gold.mylargescale.com/............. domain no longer exists, people clicking on those links or these links being called up automatically, don't go anywhere.

Changing the URL on the MLS server from gold to 1stclass does nothing unless one also changes the URL of all the gold links out there to 1stclass as well.


I got burned like that on MLS a few years ago when I was told by an MLS moderator to move my files on my MLS webspace into folders on my MLS webspace.

I did that and the next thing I know, none of the links to my MLS webspace that were out in the www worked anymore.


I just swore and sucked it up.

I don't know how MLS is set up on the host, but is gold.mylargescale.com not a sub-domain of mylargescale.com?
And is it then not possible to just set up forwarding from "gold" to 1stclass?

I do that now on my host, actually between totally different main domains and that works just fine.

Knut 



AH HA! I had not thought of the images that are embedded in other forums where you cannot edit the code. I was thinking only of someone with a personal web site hosted on the MLS web space where they created the web pages themselves.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 08 Jul 2011 11:30 AM 
So before I begin the months-long process of manually editing my one hundred and forty seven individual webpages (yes, I counted!  
is there any chance something can be put in place ...











Thanks Shad! ("gold" is working again!)









Scot


----------

